# Infosammlung: nützliche Gentoo Tools

## gerry

Hi

ich hab in nem anderen Topic grad nen Hinweis auf den use flag editor gesehen. Ein Tool das ich noch nicht kannte und das mehr flags gelistet hat als in der Liste auf der Doku Seite stehen.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass es noch mehr nützliche Tools gibt, die nicht so bekannt sind.

Listet die doch mal auf, dann stell ich das in die FAQ und der nächste Newbie hat's leichter.

ufed - Use flag editor

----------

## bmichaelsen

Das ganze gentoolkit ...

----------

## haceye

Hi,

Hier gibts eine Übersicht von nützlichen Tools, die nicht in Portage drin sind:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=67849

Und wie dort auch steht, schau dir mal die ganze app-portage Kategorie an.

David

----------

## ruth

moin,

also das allerbeste tool für mich ist:

http://abeni.sourceforge.net/

gruss

rootshell

----------

## jay

Auf gentoo.de gibt es eine Dokumentation zu gentoolkit. Da werden die meisten Tools ausführlich vorgestellt.

----------

## MALON3

hi

entweder ich bin blind oder zu blöd...diese doku zu finden  :Sad: 

wär super wenn mir jemand ein link posten könnte?

gruß malon3

----------

## jay

http://www.gentoo.de/inhalte/doku/gentoolkit/

----------

## MALON3

merci

----------

## Mac Fly

Der Link rennt ins Leere und die Doku kann ich auch nicht finden.

----------

## dertobi123

www.gentoo.de/doc/de/gentoolkit.xml

----------

## Mac Fly

```
genlop -t paketname
```

Zeigt euch die Zeit, die ihr für das emergen von paketname benötigt habt.

Danke Tobi!  :Smile: 

----------

## Aldo

 *Mac Fly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> genlop -t paketname
> ```
> ...

 

time emerge <paketname> auch...  :Smile: 

----------

## Mac Fly

Dann sag mir mal schnell, wie lang du zum emergen von zB openOffice oder firefox benötigt hast   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## sirro

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=3011

suuuuuuuupeeeeer praktisch. Löscht nicht zuviel und nicht zu wenig und man hat endlich saubere distfiles / packages

----------

